# Ordo Ourobos comics (work in progress)



## Ordo Ouroboros (Feb 6, 2008)

I am currently at work on my series of Comics about the various regiments in my Chaos army the Ordo Ouroboros. The Marines ares till work in progress, some based on Obiwans Space marine set, and edited abd improved upon by myself for a more unique look. The frst comics will focus on my favoured Nurgle Marines, the Infected Regiment, I hope you like this as yet unfinished example


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice! Are those the SM models from DoW?

-Dirge


----------



## Ordo Ouroboros (Feb 6, 2008)

Actualy they are conversions of Obiwan's models for Poser


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

Have you made any yet?


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

That is kool!!! make comic NOW!!!!


----------



## koreanbo1 (May 21, 2008)

wow pretty cool, good luck with it =)


----------



## vorbis (Nov 20, 2007)

good luck hope its finished soon


----------



## AnubisBlade (Aug 5, 2008)

this looks to be a good idea (kinda like turnsignals on a landraider)


----------



## Dialgar (Sep 7, 2008)

Cool idea, are you planning on giving them away or selling them? id gladly pay for some warhammer comics


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

yes do a comic


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

You do realise this guy hasn't been on heresy for around 6 months? Could people please stop posting on it!


----------

